
The iPhone feature-checklist steamroller - creativityhurts
http://www.marco.org/2011/06/12/iphone-feature-checklist-steamroller
======
replicatorblog
I don't see how any of these features are examples of Apple "suspending their
priorities" (Assuming that means making sacrifices to design/usability). In
most cases it is quite the opposite, where they delay the release of a feature
like Copy/Paste or multi-tasking until they get it done the way they want.
Apple was mocked consistently for not having these features, if they really
cared about comparison charts wouldn't they have rushed something to market?

Same with adding carriers. It isn't like they chose AT&T for an ideological
reason, they were just the most pliable carrier in 2007. A lot of the other
stuff seems more like design choices you would make after using your product
for a while e.g. notifications and the camera button.

If anything the most blatant "ripoffs" were of Camera+ more so than anything
on Android, everything else seems like normal evolution.

